# New t-shirt line sublimation or ????



## weshang (Dec 2, 2016)

I am making a t shirt line. Rather new to the business. i will list the parts i want to use below other than Photoshop and my computer.

Heat press-

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009CCVS4E/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3JD14OD11FZKR

printer-

https://epson.com/Clearance-Center/...UpY9hdZpYfKE3rOy-oaKehoCftHw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds

papers-

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0041FAN1G/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=AURVESJ9F4ZKX

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00JVXEQWK/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=AURVESJ9F4ZKX

ink-

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B011LQS8DC/ref=ox_sc_act_title_4?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A31AF6NSLUOGRH

cis- 

DELUXE Bulk Continuous Ink Supply System for Epson Artisan 1430 T079 CIS | eBay

Is it in my best interest to go the sublimation route and use papers with the correct polymers on 100% cotton shirts? Should i use different inks or even a different printer?
thanks for reading.


----------



## WGiant (Oct 15, 2015)

The printer is the best item in the list. Great price for a 1430. The inks/CIS look shady AF. Cobra Ink is a known value with plenty of good reviews on the board. A 7110 or 7160 are also good alternatives, they use fewer ink channels so they're a little cheaper to maintain. The 1430 is a great printer though.

That heat press is just going to eat your soul. It might hurt to pay 3x more for a Maxx, but it's going to do a much better job and will hold most of it's value if you decide to sell it off.



If you're "starting a T-shirt line" then you might want to consider which process is going to work best for your designs. If you have designs you could post a few here and ask what others think would work well for them. If they're mostly simple graphics with text you might do better with vinyl or screen printed transfer. Or, of course just paying a screen printer a few dollars per shirt to farm it out until you know you have a market.


----------



## mcronie626 (Nov 16, 2016)

Sublimation is an awesome method for printing already sewn apparel, but please be aware there can be small imperfections when printing over seams and under the arm area.


----------



## zhongrunclt (Nov 7, 2016)

Sublimation printing may need to notice different kinds of fabric, it may be good at dacron fabric, and not good at 100% cotton fabric.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

You can't do sublimation in black or dark. And that paper is labled wrong. Like posted the printed is the only thing worth something. The ciss is OK but even the ink is OK but sublimation is something you need to be doing alot of as if your not printing enough you will clog you heads.


----------

